

MPAA Demands Hotfile Data From Google, Search Engine Refuses - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-demands-hotfile-data-from-google-search-engine-refuses-120210/

======
InclinedPlane
It's sooooo hard to follow the law! Can't we just abandon it? What's more
important, centuries of legal protections for individual liberty or protecting
obsolete business models and at best bringing small time white collar
criminals to justice?

~~~
nextparadigms
MPAA and RIAA's latest attempts with SOPA, PIPA and ACTA were done
specifically to avoid due process, so they can decide who goes down, and also
to put the burden on a 3rd party for enforcing that so they don't have to
waste their own money. They will push the laws/Constitution to the breaking
limit to get what they want.

But I think they screwed up with SOPA and PIPA. They got too greedy too fast,
and they broke the camel's back with it. They should be very afraid that not
only all such laws will be stopped now, but that the tide will turn against
them and they will end up with _weaker_ copyright laws than they had before
they started with SOPA, and maybe even fewer sales because of the increased
hatred towards them.

Ultimately, they really need to change their thinking and how to approach the
piracy problem. Copyright is not ownership, or at least it's not ownership
like in owning a house. No idea is 100% original. It's all created from prior
knowledge and ideas. And once you build upon it and improve it, you must also
allow others to use it, modify it, and improve upon it once again. You
benefited from others works, now let others benefit from yours. There probably
should be some kind of copyright law to help recover the costs, but that's
something the whole society has to decide, not just MPAA/RIAA, and it
definitely shouldn't be as strict and as perpetual as it is today.

